# Do guys date single mom?



## Terukki

I'm wondering if guys are turn off by a women with a child.


----------



## angelpkj

some are i guess
i've met one lad who wernt "keen" about the idea but i've met plenty who don't care
iv asked if it doesnt bother them and they say nowadays everyone in their 20s has a kid with someone else so its more not normal to find someone who doesnt have any kids yet hahaha!

i think it takes a real man to take on someone elses baby
shows you what perhaps they could be like when/if you have your own kids one day


----------



## Laura2919

Well I always start my conversation with I have kids :haha: weeds out the ones who aren't interested before anything even gets started lol. 
Most of them don't want the responsibility of another mans children but most of them don't mind, remember some of them are single dads so they already have children. 
You'll find someone who your on a level with and they will be understanding to the fact you have children and if they aren't they clearly aren't right for you..


----------



## teal

As Laura said I always mention I have a son. If they are not interested because you have a child (or children) then they don't deserve you xx


----------



## faun

I met my now husband when i was a 21 year old single mum of a toddler and it didn't put him off he was 24 with no kids. I went on several dates before i met him and most of the men had no problem with me having a child already and the few that did i just didn't date again.


----------



## Dezireey

Funnily enough I used to be the type of woman that wouldnt date a man that had kids but i've changed my tune now lol. At my age (38) I am more worried about finding an _available_ man in the future, rather than one who wont date a single mum. Most men my age have kids anyway or are old enough to usually not be bothered at all about dating a single mum. I hold out hope he is out there somewhere in my future! :)


----------



## Terukki

Dezireey said:


> Funnily enough I used to be the type of woman that wouldnt date a man that had kids but i've changed my tune now lol. At my age (38) I am more worried about finding an _available_ man in the future, rather than one who wont date a single mum. Most men my age have kids anyway or are old enough to usually not be bothered at all about dating a single mum. I hold out hope he is out there somewhere in my future! :)

Thank you for your input I know I'm pretty young with a child on the way. I'm not even ready for a relationship yet but I feel I will be ready some day and I was wondering how the dating scene goes for single moms.


----------



## Terukki

teal said:


> As Laura said I always mention I have a son. If they are not interested because you have a child (or children) then they don't deserve you xx

That is a very good point and I don't want to keep my child not notice because they will be the most important thing in my life when it comes.


----------



## Terukki

angelpkj said:


> some are i guess
> i've met one lad who wernt "keen" about the idea but i've met plenty who don't care
> iv asked if it doesnt bother them and they say nowadays everyone in their 20s has a kid with someone else so its more not normal to find someone who doesnt have any kids yet hahaha!
> 
> i think it takes a real man to take on someone elses baby
> shows you what perhaps they could be like when/if you have your own kids one day

That's such a good way to look at it. I know one day I will start want to date or see other people and I'm scared me being a single mother and so young will scare guys off but I'm feeling way better about it. Thank you!


----------



## mischaa

Yes they do Hun I never had trouble with finding men the trouble I had was finding one that wasn't just after u no what I dated 6 but only took it further than dates with my hubby


----------



## Terukki

Laura2919 said:


> Well I always start my conversation with I have kids :haha: weeds out the ones who aren't interested before anything even gets started lol.
> Most of them don't want the responsibility of another mans children but most of them don't mind, remember some of them are single dads so they already have children.
> You'll find someone who your on a level with and they will be understanding to the fact you have children and if they aren't they clearly aren't right for you..

I would be afraid of finding a guy with kids too because its just so much to take in but that wouldn't stop me from dating them. I hope one day I find the special someone to be truly happy with.


----------



## Snowball

I've had about 10 guys ask me out in just over a year... IMO they aren't put off. I've only turned them down because I don't feel ready for that step myself.


----------



## Terukki

Snowball said:


> I've had about 10 guys ask me out in just over a year... IMO they aren't put off. I've only turned them down because I don't feel ready for that step myself.

Thank its nice to hear they are not all jerks and they are not put off from a child.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Some are, some aren't. It's a big responsibility to take on so I don't blame some men being turned off, but I've had dates and been in a relationship since becoming a single mum so it has made little difference in my experience.


----------



## Dream.dream

i actually have found someone so it is possible. Were engaged , and trying for #2.

he loves my son like his own which is good because his bio dad is a dummy,

jus need to be cautiious, some guys date single moms for the wrong reasons and you need to be sure what kind of guy it is before you introduce your child.


----------



## Terukki

Dream.dream said:


> i actually have found someone so it is possible. Were engaged , and trying for #2.
> 
> he loves my son like his own which is good because his bio dad is a dummy,
> 
> jus need to be cautiious, some guys date single moms for the wrong reasons and you need to be sure what kind of guy it is before you introduce your child.

I agree with you so much. I told myself I would like to be dating someone for about a year until I really introduce a child to a guy. I don't want to confuse a child if I date several guys before I find the ultimate guy I want to settle down with. I really don't want a child to be introduce to so many guys and it be so confuse if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Fraggles

I have 2 young children and met a wonderful man who has 4 kids so you can imagine how a day out goes lol. He treat smy children as his own and all kids are treated equal both ways by me and him. So I think single mums can meet men it can just seem hard sometimes but just think before kids come along it was still hard to find a decent guy.


----------



## Adela Quested

Terukki said:


> I'm wondering if guys are turn off by a women with a child.

One of my male friends went on lots of dates with lots of different women but nothing really 'clicked'. Then he met a lovely woman with a six-year-old daughter. They got along really well and he loves the daughter as well, he always wanted a little girl. Hardly ever see him now as he is too busy driving her around to ballet lessons etc :haha:

Some people might be turned off, some people will take it as part of the deal and learn to love it :flower:


----------



## rebeccalouise

my LO wasn't planned, as she was created through a one night stand with someone I knew but wasn't in a relationship with, I'm pleased to say he's stepping up to the mark & wants to see his daughter when she arrives. however, about 3 months ago now (around when I was 25 weeks pregnant) I met my current partner, he's been so great! :) there are guys out there that are more than willing to take on anothers child to have a relationship with you, they're the good guys & hard to find but they deffo exist! I wouldn't have things any other way :D xxx


----------



## Terukki

rebeccalouise said:


> my LO wasn't planned, as she was created through a one night stand with someone I knew but wasn't in a relationship with, I'm pleased to say he's stepping up to the mark & wants to see his daughter when she arrives. however, about 3 months ago now (around when I was 25 weeks pregnant) I met my current partner, he's been so great! :) there are guys out there that are more than willing to take on anothers child to have a relationship with you, they're the good guys & hard to find but they deffo exist! I wouldn't have things any other way :D xxx

Thank you I met a guy and we have been talking but I told him I would like stay friends and getting to know each other better and he completely agrees with me. We are taking is slow and its nice to find someone who wants similar things as me.


----------



## Terukki

Adela Quested said:


> Terukki said:
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if guys are turn off by a women with a child.
> 
> One of my male friends went on lots of dates with lots of different women but nothing really 'clicked'. Then he met a lovely woman with a six-year-old daughter. They got along really well and he loves the daughter as well, he always wanted a little girl. Hardly ever see him now as he is too busy driving her around to ballet lessons etc :haha:
> 
> Some people might be turned off, some people will take it as part of the deal and learn to love it :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you its nice to hear wonderful outcome for some people


----------



## rebeccalouise

Terukki said:


> rebeccalouise said:
> 
> 
> my LO wasn't planned, as she was created through a one night stand with someone I knew but wasn't in a relationship with, I'm pleased to say he's stepping up to the mark & wants to see his daughter when she arrives. however, about 3 months ago now (around when I was 25 weeks pregnant) I met my current partner, he's been so great! :) there are guys out there that are more than willing to take on anothers child to have a relationship with you, they're the good guys & hard to find but they deffo exist! I wouldn't have things any other way :D xxx
> 
> Thank you I met a guy and we have been talking but I told him I would like stay friends and getting to know each other better and he completely agrees with me. We are taking is slow and its nice to find someone who wants similar things as me.Click to expand...

sounds like you're doing the right thing to me, it's always good to take things slowly! :) x


----------



## Terukki

rebeccalouise said:


> Terukki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebeccalouise said:
> 
> 
> my LO wasn't planned, as she was created through a one night stand with someone I knew but wasn't in a relationship with, I'm pleased to say he's stepping up to the mark & wants to see his daughter when she arrives. however, about 3 months ago now (around when I was 25 weeks pregnant) I met my current partner, he's been so great! :) there are guys out there that are more than willing to take on anothers child to have a relationship with you, they're the good guys & hard to find but they deffo exist! I wouldn't have things any other way :D xxx
> 
> Thank you I met a guy and we have been talking but I told him I would like stay friends and getting to know each other better and he completely agrees with me. We are taking is slow and its nice to find someone who wants similar things as me.Click to expand...
> 
> sounds like you're doing the right thing to me, it's always good to take things slowly! :) xClick to expand...

Yes because it wasn't that long ago when me and FOB broke up and I don't want things to end up like me and him did.


----------

